

When Apple figures out social networking, and they will, they’ll make a killing - StevenHodson
http://www.inquisitr.com/94301/when-apple-figures-out-social-networking-and-they-will-theyll-make-a-killing/

======
gsivil
I think that the company that could make that any time soon and make a killing
out of that is Amazon.

------
donniefitz2
I'm not sure this is true. Size != success.

